# Headline of the Year: Denver Nuggets



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defines a Denver season?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well i have to go with George Karl leads the young Nuggets.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver (May 25, 2005)

How about this headline: "Hey Carmelo: Stay in school and then maybe you can acquire the skills that are needed to truly compete in the NBA!!!"

If he would have finished his schooling academically and athletically he would be better prepared to deal with a title contender like the Spurs. Instead he was flustered and took out his fustrations by giving cheap shots to real a perrineal all-star like Ginobli. Is it Ginobli's fault this guy can't ball when it counts?? I used to respect "Melo" but he turned out to be inflated-ego joke.


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> How about this headline: "Hey Carmelo: Stay in school and then maybe you can acquire the skills that are needed to truly compete in the NBA!!!"
> 
> If he would have finished his schooling academically and athletically he would be better prepared to deal with a title contender like the Spurs. Instead he was flustered and took out his fustrations by giving cheap shots to real a perrineal all-star like Ginobli. Is it Ginobli's fault this guy can't ball when it counts?? I used to respect "Melo" but he turned out to be inflated-ego joke.


Yeah, he should have learned to flop and flail better, seems to work for Ginobli. He gave him a legit reason to hit the floor for a change. Too bad if you got your panties in a wad over it, Manu sure didn't.

21 & 6 in two years in the NBA after coming in as a 19 year old. Yeah, sure looks like he doesn't have "the skills that are truly needed to compete in the NBA." 

Next please.


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Well i have to go with George Karl leads the young Nuggets.


I'll have to agree, It was such a big turn around for the nuggets. But the dissapointed us in the playoffs showing that they were not the best team in the NBA. But for some reason i felt the nuggets were still underated. They got alot of attention but people still couldn't think they could win some of the games they did.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> If he would have finished his schooling academically and athletically he would be better prepared to deal with a title contender like the Spurs. Instead he was flustered and took out his fustrations by giving cheap shots to real a perrineal all-star like Ginobli.


"Perrineal all-star" ??? After one appearance? Hmmm...interesting. Cheap shots? Wow. Stupid foreign players like Flopobli need someone to knock some sense into them. 

How would earning an A in say Civil War and Reconstruction help Carmelo bury a jumper over Flopobli? Going to College sure helped out KG didn't it. Melo is getting his educaton from Karl and Co. :curse: 

Make some offseason headlines NUGGETS!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> How about this headline: "Hey Carmelo: Stay in school and then maybe you can acquire the skills that are needed to truly compete in the NBA!!!"
> 
> If he would have finished his schooling academically and athletically he would be better prepared to deal with a title contender like the Spurs. Instead he was flustered and took out his fustrations by giving cheap shots to real a perrineal all-star like Ginobli. Is it Ginobli's fault this guy can't ball when it counts?? I used to respect "Melo" but he turned out to be inflated-ego joke.


worst post ever. replace melo and inflated-ego in that last sentence with manu and flopping.


----------

